# ~>Two spot characins or two spot tetra i caught a few days ago in a flooded run off<~



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

*~>Two spot characins or two spot tetra i caught a few days ago in a flooded run off<~*

Well guys i go down to this dam to catch guppies...and often tetra..just for fun lol...and to be honest i think its only me who go there to get these fish..oh well there was alot of rain in the last few days here and well i know the dam has these wide concrete run offs so i went when the rains subsided and just used a hand net and scooped up about 100 2 spot tetra..in like 10 mins..it was too easy..but i just took 100 and went off with that. thought i'd post the pics for you guys to see.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow...very shiny fishies. 

Are you going to release them?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

What? where the heck do you live!?!?! i wonna catch wild guppies!!! :O


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Holy poop what do you do with all of those? o-o
Hahaha I love their faces.. they're like.. "I'm a grumpy fish." xDD


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, yea its fun catching guppies..acaras...wolffish and even a few types of tetras down here...( i live in the caribbean) fun place to be  lol! wish some of you all coulda join me ...man it'd be fun! These fishes some people use down here to feed arowanas..red devils ..flower horns and many other big predatory fish.. i my self have predatory fish..it might sound cruel to you guys...but when these predatory fish are feed this type of food they grow phenomenally fast...so i guess you got the picture.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cool! I'd love to live where there are wild fish other than pricklies, trout and cod! lol I don't think it's that cruel, things gotta eat!! And if you didn't catch them then they would have just died some other way. 
They're really shiny!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

we got all kinds of wild fresh water fishes here....wild ( mosquito fish) guppies being the most common...you can get them in any drain or river u pass by.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

We've got Salmon too Laki!

Haha... I'd love to live somewhere there were fish like that near by.


----------



## Termato (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow that is awesome! have you been able to catch any other kind of fish near you!?


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I've never been able to catch native fish (not a fisherman at all), but I enjoy swimming with them.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Jealous! Those are so cool!!!


----------

